# stinterwickalia



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I feel like I just read a book...

Welcome to the wonderful world of snowboarding! ...that you've been a part of since before I was born. :dunno:

Enjoy the boards!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hardcore!

ibuprofen and ice packs!

seize the day! rest when your dead!

rock on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Ejoy the boards?

Huh?

Are you a four edger?

Keeding mon, take some pills, relax...



Thanks guys.


Getting stoked up for the new season. I'm retiring my wing (for now) and tooling up for drops. Am here for zee stoke.

Everyone is young but zee sing is, we all have zee lame zing.


In my day, we looked to the French and their avante' guard passes, Patrick de Gayardon, Bruno Gouvey, our men were Dimitri, Mick and da boys. It took za serfers so long to get it, but now zey go, Lopez, Hamilton and eets all good yah.


Aaaahhmmmm.

Ok.

The weather is the new news, sports have been cancelled. I'm going surfing in the mountains. Somewhere up there is the ghost I left behind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmm, you probably have.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i am beginning to appreciate the positive aspects of dementia


----------

